

Using Schema-less in Django with Postgres - craigkerstiens
http://craigkerstiens.com/2012/06/14/schemaless-django/

======
StavrosK
If you use SQLite, you can use Goatfish[1]. It's not production-ready or as
robust as Postgres's hstore, but it's embedded (since it works with SQLite)
and also allows you to index various properties.

[1] <https://github.com/stochastic-technologies/goatfish>

~~~
danskil
You should not use SQLite in production.

~~~
rlander
I downvoted you. Here's why:

I've deployed SQLite to a large number of production software, from embedded
systems to web servers handling thousands of daily vistors. In fact, SQLite is
my tool of choice when it comes to a small/medium relational-db-based web
project.

Sqlite is not a toy db. It is an impressive piece of software engineering.

So, unless you have a very narrow definition of the word production, you
should do read up on SQLite (the official website is excellent) and seriously
consider it for your next project.

------
bjpirt
I'd been meaning to publish this post on doing a similar thing with Backbone
and Node.js. Now seems as good a time as any...

<http://pirt.co.uk/post/25095198148/hybrid-sql-nosql>

------
fdr
Underreported but very useful are the omnibus GIN/GiST indexes for hstores,
which let you index all the fields at once, not unlike the Postgres Full Text
Search feature:

[http://www.postgresql.org/docs/9.1/static/hstore.html#AEN133...](http://www.postgresql.org/docs/9.1/static/hstore.html#AEN133526)

It's more expensive to update than a more selective index, of course, but for
the ultimate in "do what I mean" optimization, this is it.

Unfortunately, I don't know if ORMs generate the right kind of SQL to use
those indexes, yet, but I don't see why they couldn't.

------
craigkerstiens
For those interested there's also a Rails equivalent post at -
[http://schneems.com/post/19298469372/you-got-nosql-in-my-
pos...](http://schneems.com/post/19298469372/you-got-nosql-in-my-postgres-
using-hstore-in-rails)

~~~
willlll
And my railsconf talk:
[http://confreaks.com/videos/891-railsconf2012-schemaless-
sql...](http://confreaks.com/videos/891-railsconf2012-schemaless-sql-the-best-
of-both-worlds)

------
antihero
So what exactly is the benefit of this? Is it superfast like HandlerSocket?

